# Dell Truemobile 1300

## xeonburn

I heard over at the Dell forums that linuxant.com's driverloader was successfully used to get the truemobile 1400s to work... has anyone tried it on the 1300? Success? Failure? Problems?

----------

## Bogo

I just have failure. I can use iwlist to scan access points and stuff, but as far as any useful connectivity I can't get any.

----------

## Bogo

Update - with the advent of the 1.42 drivers my wireless now works, however it is really slow and unreliable. Oh well I'm using it anyways - too lazy to plug in the cable...

----------

## xeonburn

I got mine to work but it took over my ethernet card configuration. I can no longer get linux to recognize my ethernet connection at home (w/ no wireless). I set it up so that there is an eth0 and an eth1 at startup, but it still doesn't work. Any suggestions?

----------

## Bogo

Ok well I think the slow and unreliable thing was just because of the wireless network on that particular day. I'm using the 1.44 drivers now and my connection is pretty quick and peppy (as far as web browsing that is). Only thing is that my system locks up for a few seconds every couple minutes =\ My license expires today and I was going to purchase the permanent one, but then I saw there was a gpl alternative startup - http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/. I didn't have any success witih it, but maybe it will improve in the (near) future.

xeonburn, as far as your issues with driverloader taking over your network setup... I have no idea. Everything so far as worked perfect for me (minus the lockup part). Yeah I guess that's not really what you wanted to hear but oh well  :Sad: 

----------

